# Bareboat in The Abacos?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi all,
I'm fairly new here so bear with me...
We are starting to plan a bareboat vacation for sometime in late 2009 or early2010 and were thinking the Abacos with Moorings. We've done a few trips to the BVI's and thought this might be a great different location. Has anyone ever gone through Moorings here and any insight on location, places to anchor, places to visit, best time of year to go, sailing, activities, etc, etc? My wife is on an endless quest for the perfect beach so if anyone knows of the spots to hit please let us know. Thanks for any insight.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

VERY familiar with moorings charters out of the Conch House Marina in Marsh Harbor. They are the BEST outfit in Abacos for charter. It is a GREAT area to charter in with lots of pristine and deserted beaches...a bunch of good harbors and neat settlements on the individual Cays most with moorings, the water is more beautiful than the BVI as is the coral...the land is not as it is flat and dry. Excellent USA style grocery store in Marsh so no need to provision with the charter company. 
Best time to go in in the spring. I like March cause you can still snorkel and spear lobster till 4/1...but the weather is great in April and May as well. Weather is very similar to Miami so you can judge comparably. 
Get a copy of Dodge Guide to Abaco for your wife for Xmas...it will keep you both busy for a while figuring out what you do not have time to see!!
Amazon.com: The Cruising Guide to Abaco, Bahamas: 2008 (Atlantic & Caribbean Pilots): Steve Dodge: Books


----------



## Dzedzej (Oct 29, 2002)

While Moorings and sunsail are the biggest, there are many small ones.
Cruise Abaco - Bahamas Sailboat Charter has bare boat and day captain for about the same price.
Sea Devil Crewed Catamaran Charters has crewed charters foar bareboat prices.....
We need more people to come to the abacos....just for fun


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Rich...agree...but I recall some not so good operators as well. (Not you!!...but i believe you know who i mean.) So...if you want to use one of the smaller companies...you might want to ask here for some references before plunking down your money Mwil. 
BTW Rich...didn't realize you were on a Privilege 43. Beautiful boats. Are you still in Green Turtle? Say Hi to Brendel from Camaraderie...he did my Padi!


----------

